
Data Visualisation Catalogue - adamnemecek
http://www.datavizcatalogue.com/index.html
======
xtiansimon
Now just convert this to a wiki, and allow users to contribute their code
implementations. That would be Really Something

------
ktaylor
This is a fantastic resource, esp. for my research work. I appreciate that you
posted it.

~~~
adamnemecek
You are welcome. If you have else like this, I'm all ears. I'm aware of the
common resources.

